# fiberglass rods



## Guest (Feb 13, 2011)

anyone here use one? i have a buddy who restores boo and glass rods and i thought maybe i would pick up the latter and send it down to him. any specifics that i should look for?


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

Just sold my 3wt Diomondglass rod. Didn't suit my style to much. If you like really slow rods then they may be for you. They also put a nice bend in from good fighting fish.


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

Lots of us "not me" use glass!


----------



## wabi (Jun 14, 2008)

I like the feel of glass! Trouble is it's hard to find a good glass rod in today's market. Wish there were some intermediate ($100-200) priced rods readily available.


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

I like 2 makers: steffen and mcfarland. mcfarlands are slower than the steffens. the steffens with a faster action act like a slower action graphite rod. the mcfarlands have a more traditional action. 

here is a great primer.
http://troutunderground.com/2008/01...biased-take-on-the-modern-fiberglass-fly-rod/


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

Cabelas has some cool looking glass rods out for $100! Called Custom glass rod, I like the 7/8wt rod. I got a couple 7wt glass rods I will be putting up for sale soon so I can get one of them when I hit Cabelas next month.


----------



## luredaddy (May 25, 2004)

WABI,
One option is to look for the older Fenwick glass rods on the various auction sites. They are quality rods with a slower action than graphite. I sold a few on this site, and kept a few to fish. Most will fall in the $100 to $200 price range.
John


----------



## RonT (May 4, 2008)

I have a few that I built on Sceptre blanks from Anglers Mail, also landed my biggest Steelhead on a 9', 3 pc.,6 wt. Winston. Yah, I like em'.
R


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

I've got one 0f those Sceptre rods. I like it for smaller stream steelhead.


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Fenwick!

I just started fly fishing, but I have bought 7 Fenwicks over the last year (all under $100, and most under $50). Cheap and addicting.

Check out the fiberglass fly rod forum, those guys can answer all your glass questions.


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

Rooster said:


> Fenwick!
> 
> I just started fly fishing, but I have bought 7 Fenwicks over the last year (all under $100, and most under $50). Cheap and addicting.
> 
> Check out the fiberglass fly rod forum, those guys can answer all your glass questions.


those guys are tops.


----------

